# Pro shoots for PFK magazine



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I recently had Neil Hepworth visit to take some photos of my latest 33 gal. aquascape. He is the regular photographer for Practical Fishkeeping magazine. Neil's photos will appear alongside a feature I'm writing on my aquarium.

I thought some of you guys may be interested to see some of the gear he uses.

Neil uses a Canon 5D. Not sure on the lenses but I know they cost more than the camera.

Again, no idea on the flashes etc.

Neil will be sending me a DVD with all the images, of which I have permission to share some low-res shots.

Anyway, a photo paints more words...










And here is Graeme Edwards, fellow UKAPS founder, with his Canon 350D.










About 8 months ago, Neil took some photos of my 2.5 gal. Iwagumi for the magazine. They are featured in the Sept issue of PFK in my step-step article for this nano.

*Full shot*









*Full shot with ripple effect (using hairdryer)*









*Close up of Microrasbora nana*









*Me and the tank to get a sense of scale*


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice!

Did he put your canopy back together when he was finished?


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Squawkbert said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Did he put your canopy back together when he was finished?


lol. No. It only takes seconds. Thanks.


----------



## cozmoz (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, lol when I saw this in/on PFK I didn't realise quite how small it was.


----------



## FacePlanted (Aug 13, 2007)

I see a lot of tank pics here on APC and I know that they must be small, but you never really see one that gives you a sense of scale like the pic posted above. I think it is really neat to see a tank pic, and be able to compare it to a different pic that shows its size in relation to everything else. I actually would like to see more shots of tanks that have something in them to give people that sense of actual size/scale.

Great photos!
Thanks for sharing.

-Mike B-


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Great photos.

The shot with you and the nano tank puts everything in great perspective. I'm amazed how small the _Microrasbora nana _fish are. Great fish choice for that tank.

-John N.


----------



## sandyyu (Oct 10, 2007)

so professional........coool


----------



## iORi (Jun 25, 2007)

lol that tank looks huge in the shoot! hahaha


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice George! I should subscribe to the magazine. I would love to see it.


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Fantastic thread George and fantastic aquarium.

Thank you for sharing this.

Brad


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks, everyone!

Here's the 125 litre (33 gal.) shoot result -

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=1&id=95

And you can see my blog here. I update it every week.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/blog.php?blogid=145


----------

